# Long 1199A 3 pt Backhoe



## Allis FordCase (Jan 2, 2010)

I picked up a used backhoe attachment and tried to use it on my Case 470. It is so heavy that my 3 point won't pick it up. Do you think there is a problem with my hydraulic system? The heaviest thing I have used on it is a 6 ft disk and it picks up ok. Also I am wondering where the return line from the backhoe should go. There is no dipstick hole on this tractor for the hydraulic fluid. That's where it went on the previous owners Farmall tractor.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Allis FordCase,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Your lift system may need a rebuild, but start with a pressure test on your hydraulic pump. The pump should put out 2000 - 2500 psi.

For the return line, install a pipe tee in the filler port of the hydraulic reservoir. Return goes into the side of the tee, filler plug on top.


----------

